# Police Sergeant Scores?



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Anyone know what kind of time frame HRD is looking at to release the scores for the sergeants test?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The exam results should be released around January 23, 2006 with the eligible list established on March 31, 2006.


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

I took the 2004 promotional exam and got the results back before Christmas.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

That is what HRD sent out in a reply email yesterday.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

1 year (I think 99) we didn't get the letters sent out until February 2nd. January 23 is a long way off. ](*,)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

every exam I've always taken has come out right around Christmas. This is the HRD's way of making or breaking your holiday spirit.:xmas:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

You up for sergeant's stripes Gil?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

JoninNH said:


> You up for sergeant's stripes Gil?


 No not yet but I figure the only thing to loose from a practice exam is about $125 bucks. I actually just missed standing in line at the Durfee High School


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

No joke.......we received our scores on Christmas Eve last year (everyone in my department). Then, true to Civil Service fashion, the list was certified in their ever timely manner on March 31st this year.


----------

